# light cycles for rb fry?



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

I got a 20g full of nine day old rb fry, I'm doing the brine egg thing and it's going great, but I'm curious about the whether they need light or what.

I've had them on a light cycle with my 50g since they hatched {sp}

Any advice? thanks.


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

i have just been putting the light on when cleaning or counting in the fry tank, with incandescent lighting over a couple hours your temp can slowly raise a deg or two so i don't bother leaving in on and so far no problems







but it should not bother them too much (not possitive) congrats on the fry







pics if possible would be cool!!


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

thanks for the advice nike,

I love to post some pics, I gotta save up for a 
digi cam

you should see the damage mama did to the Alfa male when they
DID the DO! Identical wounds on both of his shoulders

and I think she's ready for another round


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

your from the peg-city right ?

I'd like to pick your brain next time your online I have some other ?'s


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

you can post mail me anytime, i will try and reply a.s.a.p i work evenings so i am online mostly at night!!


----------

